# Einkerbung



## Giovanni (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich hab mal wieder ein Prob aber diesmal kann ich es leider net selber herrausfinden.

Ich will eine Einkerbung machen von einem Schwer oder so.

Also zb.: ich hab ne Metall platte und will dort mein schwert einpressen das ich dann die vorm von meinem Schwert habe(nur den Umriss).
oder wie zb wenn ich meine Hand in einen nassen sand stecke ode rzement da kommt dann der hand abdruck. sowas will ich hinbekommen

wenn ihr nich wisst was ich mein dann schau ich mal ob ich was finde als bild wo ich es euch zeigen kann.

Danke dann für die Hilfe.

ps.: wenns geht könnt ihr mir ein sehr gutes tut geben oder gut beschreiben was ich machen muss


----------



## prax (28. Juni 2004)

Also das machst du so: 
DU nimmst deine Platte und dublizierst sie. Dann Zeichnest du auf eine NEUE Ebene dein Schwert und wenn du fertig bist , drückst du Strg und klickst auf die Ebene und blendest sie dann aus. Dann gehst du auf die kopierte Plattenebene (Auswahl MUSS erhalten bleiben) und drückst Strg+Umschalt+i und dann Entfernen. Dann musst du nur noch Abgeflachte Kanten und Reliev anwenden (mit den einstellungen spielen) und fertig.


----------



## prax (28. Juni 2004)

Hier nochmal das Ebenenbild:


----------



## Giovanni (28. Juni 2004)

Hey danke hast mir wirklich geholfen.

Bei dir hab ich es wenigstens kapiert hab nämlich auch noch nen tut gefunden habs aber überhaupt net gepeilt. Naja egal Sehr großen dank an dich.


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2004)

Bitte, Bitte denkt an die Rechtschreibung!

Teilweise muss man mehrfach lesen um etwas zu verstehen.
F/V P/B Verwechslungen sind grausame Verstümmelung der Sprache, ganz zu schweigen davon, das man so über die Foren-Suche die Beiträge nicht findet.

Das ist kein Meckern, nur eine Bitte
Da wird man ganz kirre bei, wenn man 100 Beiträge durchliest und helfen will - aber davon 50 Beiträge gar nicht lesen kann ....


----------

